# Brittney's Log



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Updating from before
*January 3, 2010
*- Whoa! I was able to get a halter on her! I couldn't clip it on though because it was too small for her little head. lol I did that a couple of times.

*January 6, 2010*
- Didn't try with the halter again. If it didn't fit the first time it wouldn't fit this time. I just played with and let her get more used to me and the rope.

*January 9, 2010
*- She came right up to me today and followed me around. She tried to groom me. lol I was able to lead her around with the rope. I got her a rope halter today.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*January 10, 2009
*- I couldn't really work with her too much because I had to leave early from volunteering and go to a volunteer appreciation party! By the way, I got a bronze Gulliver medal for having 500 hours of work this year and I only started volunteering in April! Anyways, I slipped the rope halter on a few times, I still didn't knot it on yet. She followed me around A LOT and she even ran with me. lol Going to see her on Wednesday! 

Here is a picture to share with you guys!


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! ^^


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*January 13, 2010
* I went to work with Layla again today and she was amazing! I actually got the halter all the way on and knotted and she didn't freak out like last time! Then I was able to lead her around, which she was a little nervous about but better than I thought she would be! I was also hold her front hooves for 10 seconds two times.


----------

